# PVC Pipe quiver help?



## tnttrout (Oct 11, 2011)

I am wanting to make a quiver that I can set on the ground in the yard, camping with family, or at hunting camp. I want to cut up some PVC pipe, but I don't know what to mount the base to. Would love to see some pics of what you all have done and would appreciate any suggestions for making my own. 
I am blown away by how creative people are, and the way you all come up with solutions to fix a problem. Keep up the good work and good old American know how. 
Thanks


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't have a pic, but mine is just 3" PVC pipe about 24" tall. I used a 2x6 cut roughly square, so 5.5" x 5.5" and then screwed a 3" PVC cap to the center of the block of wood and then glued the pipe to the cap. Then I stuffed an old t-shirt in the bottom of the pipe for padding. Works great and cost under $10! I can't say I came up with the idea, I saw one at the local Gander Mountain archery lane several years ago.


----------



## kook (Aug 24, 2006)

My idea was to run a long bolt through a cap. Sharpen it, and that would allow it to stuck in the ground. Just never got around to making it yet.


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

did simular but using it on work bench, 4" pvc on top of 1x6" board three "L" brakets to attach pvc to board, put piece of foam into bottom to pad


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

if you want something for indoors as well as outside 4" PCV tube cut to the length you want then put a toilet flange on the bottom with a cap the flange will be wide enough to make it stable and will protect the floor indoors It will double as a seat if you turn it upside down


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

Toilet Flange - screw it into a base of plywood


----------



## the Raven (Aug 23, 2010)

Go see that one! 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1639259&highlight=pvc


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

it's limitless, go to your favorite hardware store by the PVC section and stare on every single attachment to your chosen PVC size and your imagination will just come to life.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

I got 50 yards marked out in the back yard with little signs I made out of 1"X4"s
Got a paver stone placed level with the ground where you stand, and a 2' long piece of PVC in the ground about a ft. Painted it green, placed an inch or so of gravel at the bottom and a folded up rag onto. 

Where you stand is 8 or so feet next from a tree with some screw in hooks with rubber on them to hang your bow. 

Works great for me, the wife, and son to shoot. Plus the tree gives you some shade in the summertime.


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

3 gallon pail w/lid...cut 3" hole centered in the bottom, slide in your 3" PVC. I capped the end in the pail as I put a few rock in the pail for weight to keep it from blowing across the yard in the wind. Pretty simple, works perfectly.


----------



## tchunter (Dec 16, 2011)

use a 20"+ piece of 3" pvc and glue it into a stool collar that way you can use 2 small stakes to move it around ease and stake it in ground if needed


----------



## KyArrowhead (Jan 30, 2010)

just 2 pieces of 1/2 plywood cut in 4"x4" squares. stand pvc up on one end and draw a circle. cut it out with jig saw, only cut circle out of one. screw plywood pieces together. twist pvc into circle, a dab of glue if you want. spray paint black. build a few and leave and different yardages.


----------



## Stage12 (Dec 20, 2011)

3" PVC pipe glued to a piece of scrap wood about 6"x6"


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I used up the scrap plywood I had laying around. I cut the bases about 10" square. I then cut another piece out that fit in side the pipe and screwed through the side that piece was in turn screwed to the base.


----------



## doubledwv (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## DeadYote49 (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree with Tchunter. just get a two or three foot piece of piece of pvc pipe and get a toilet flange (stool collar) and use that for a base. Thats what a local range here does and it works great. Cheap and portable.


----------



## HFDNY37 (Aug 29, 2009)

a scrap piece of plywood with gorrila glue mine lasted 5 years that way


----------



## DeadYote49 (Dec 18, 2011)

This is the one we made. It's a toilet flange and a 12" piece of 3inch pipe. Quick easy and portable.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1658805 take a look at this one


----------



## CrittersFearMe (Dec 19, 2011)

I made mine kinda like kyarrowhead. I cut 2 12" squares out of 3/4 MDF, cut a hole in the top piece for 4" PVC, also drilled holes around the outside for allen wrenches, screwdrivers etc to fit in. Glue the pvc in, paint it up, and voila! I found the pipe and had scrap wood so it didn't cost anything.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

My club uses 3" pvc pipe with a cap on the bottom. Screw the cap to a 10"x10" piece of ply and slip the pipe into the cap. Works great, cheap, portable and can be made quick.


----------



## JD2 (Feb 21, 2004)

We make them for our nasp teams ....4x4 block 3/4 plywood off set drilled on the bottom ...pvc cap drilled thru 1/4 carriage bolt attaching cap to base ...then glue on pvc tube .....works great


----------

